# syllabe



## lilatranslator

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

Je voudrais savoir combien de syllabes il y a dans le mot 
"cartable". Au début j'ai pensé à  deux syllabes étant donné qu'on ne prononce pas "ble" comme "/bleu/" mais plutôt comme /bl/. Mais dans une leçon de syllabes que j'ai trouvée en ligne, ils ont compté 3 syllabes. Qui a raison?


Pardonnez ma transcription phonétique


----------



## tilt

Si on veut compter les syllabes, il y en a effectivement trois. Et _table _en compte deux !
Mais il est vrai que nous n'en prononçons que deux, dans le langage courant.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Lila 


tilt said:


> [...]
> Mais il est vrai que nous n'en prononçons que deux, dans le langage courant.


Nous, nous... Ça dépend qui !  Trois indiscutables pour moi.


----------



## tilt

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Lila
> 
> Nous, nous... Ça dépend qui !  Trois indiscutables pour moi.


Oui... Comme _Marseille _!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> Oui... Comme _Marseille _!


Non, Marseille est pour moi beaucoup plus discutable que cartable... 
(je peux dire Marseill', mais jamais cartab')


----------



## CapnPrep

Je dirais… deux et demie. Normalement on regarde la transcription phonétique, et le nombre de syllabes égale le nombre de voyelles.[k*a*ʁt*a*bl] : deux voyelles = deux syllabes
[k*a*ʁt*a*bl*œ*] : trois voyelles = trois syllabes​


----------



## lilatranslator

CapnPrep said:


> Je dirais… deux et demie. Normalement on regarde la transcription phonétique, et le nombre de syllabes égale le nombre de voyelles.[k*a*ʁt*a*bl] : deux voyelles = deux syllabes
> [k*a*ʁt*a*bl*œ*] : trois voyelles = trois syllabes​


Bonsoir, 

On m'a toujours dit qu'une syllabe devait avoir un son de voyelle(a vowel sound). Or /bl/ tel que prononcé n'a pas de son de voyelle.



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Non, Marseille est pour moi beaucoup plus discutable que cartable...
> (je peux dire Marseill', mais jamais cartab')


Karine, le son d'une consonne(d'après mes connaissances) n'est pas considéré une syllabe. Une consonne doit être accompagnée d'une voyelle pour être une syllabe. 

J'espère au moins que je ne dis pas de bêtises


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

lilatranslator said:


> [...]On m'a toujours dit qu'une syllabe devait avoir un son de voyelle(a vowel sound). Or /bl/ tel que prononcé n'a pas de son de voyelle.


C'est pourquoi je répondais à Tilt que ça dépend de qui prononce le mot.
Pour lui c'est deux, pour moi c'est trois... (cf. les deux transcriptions de Cap'n)


----------



## lilatranslator

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est pourquoi je répondais à Tilt que ça dépend de qui prononce le mot.
> Pour lui c'est deux, pour moi c'est trois... (cf. les deux transcriptions de Cap'n)


Oui c'est vrai que le registre est très important. Mais comment l'expliquer à des élèves de CP?


----------



## itka

Lila, dans le sud de la France, le "e" qui termine beaucoup de mots est toujours prononcé, comme les autres consonnes. C'est pourquoi on compte une syllabe de plus que les gens du nord !
Pour le mot "cartable" il est encore plus marqué car il suit deux consonnes -bl- imprononçables sans appui. Cela est si vrai que dans le nord, on dit *cartab'* en avalant non seulement la voyelle mais aussi le L !

En ce qui me concerne, comme Karine, je compte bien 3 syllabes : car-ta-bl*e*


----------



## lilatranslator

itka said:


> Lila, dans le sud de la France, le "e" qui termine beaucoup de mots est toujours prononcé, comme les autres consonnes. C'est pourquoi on compte une syllabe de plus que les gens du nord !
> Pour le mot "cartable" il est encore plus marqué car il suit deux consonnes -bl- imprononçables sans appui. Cela est si vrai que dans le nord, on dit *cartab'* en avalant non seulement la voyelle mais aussi le L !
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, comme Karine, je compte bien 3 syllabes : car-ta-bl*e*


Salut Itka, 

Je comprends parfaitement ce que toi et Karine voulez dire. Seulement il est difficile de l'expliquer à des enfants. Peut être devrais-je leur dire que ça peut être 2 comme ça peut être 3!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

lilatranslator said:


> Oui c'est vrai que le registre est très important. Mais comment l'expliquer à des élèves de CP?


Qué _registre _? 
Pour l'expliquer à des élèves, et de CP qui plus est, je ne sais, désolée !


----------



## itka

Es-tu vraiment obligée de l'_expliquer_ à des élèves de CP ? Pour quoi faire ? 
Je suppose que ce ne sont pas des francophones ? Donc, tu n'as pas besoin de te lancer dans de longues explications, tu prononces les mots (comme tu le fais toi-même) et ils les apprendront comme toi.


----------



## lilatranslator

itka said:


> Es-tu vraiment obligée de l'_expliquer_ à des élèves de CP ? Pour quoi faire ?
> Je suppose que ce ne sont pas des francophones ? Donc, tu n'as pas besoin de te lancer dans de longues explications, *tu prononces les mots (comme tu le fais toi-même) et ils les apprendront comme toi.*


Et oui!!! Ils ont vraiment de la chance alors
Merci Itka


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
à l'école, on n'apprend pas les *syllabes phoniques* qui varient d'un locuteur à l'autre : 2 = /kaRtabl/ ou 3 = /kaRtablə/ ou pour prendre un autre exemple : fenêtre : 3 = /fənɛtRə/ ou 2 = /fənɛtR/ ou 1 = /fnɛtR/...

On apprend les *syllabes graphiques* : car-ta-ble, fe-nê-tre...
Et là, il n'y a pas de doute (cf. les règles dans un bon livre de grammaire)

sinon :


> Itka a dit :
> Es-tu vraiment obligée de l'_expliquer_ à des élèves de CP ? Pour quoi faire ?


 
Ben, les syllabes interviennent dans l'apprentissage de la langue... c'est au programme du CP : http://www.banqoutils.education.gouv.fr/fic/ECPABC01.pdf
c'est par syllabe qu'on apprend à lire, non ?


----------



## itka

Si j'ai bien compris, il ne s'agit pas d'apprentissage de la lecture, mais d'apprentissage de la langue à des étrangers... qui savent déjà lire.
La notion de syllabe ne peut leur être d'aucune utilité.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> La notion de syllabe ne peut leur être d'aucune utilité.


Peut-être pas, mais elle peut leur n'être d'aucune utilité. 

Je crois en tous cas que TitTornade a bel et bien mis le doigt sur le problème, en différenciant syllabes phoniques et graphiques.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> La notion de syllabe ne peut leur être d'aucune utilité.


Je ne vois pas non plus à quoi elle pourrait bien leur servir. Encore quelque chose d'inutile qu'on enseigne…


----------



## TitTornade

Si j'ai bien compris cet enseignement s'adresse à des enfants de CP... Et s'ils sont en CP, c'est sans doute une classe française...
Et aux dernières nouvelles, c'est en CP qu'on apprend à lire... 
Et apprendre à reconnaître les syllabes est un outil pour apprendre à lire... Pourquoi dites-vous que c'est inutile ????


----------



## Maître Capello

En quoi les syllabes (graphiques) peuvent-elles t'aider à lire ?


----------



## TitTornade

Eh bien, c'est une méthode d'apprentissage qui est constuite comme ça...
Je ne vois pas où est le problème, j'ai appris à écrire et à lire avec cette méthode ! Quand on découvre la lecture, on apprend syllabe par syllabe... On déchiffre... A ma connaissance, la lecture n'est innée chez personne 
Evidemment à mon âge j'ai arrêté de déchiffrer, je lis comme la plupart des gens : globalement... 

extrait du Bulletin Officiel : "_Il est nécessaire que l’élève identifie les sons de la langue française [...]. Il comprendra alors que les lettres codent du son et non du sens. Il apprendra à assembler les lettres pour constituer des syllabes prononçables, puis des mots[...]. La syllabe est un point d’appui essentiel : savoir segmenter la parole en unités, retrouver les syllabes qui constituent un énoncé sont des premiers pas vers la prise de conscience des sons élémentaires de la langue_"
http://www.education.gouv.fr/bo/2006/2/MENB0600023C.htm

Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe dans les autres pays que la France...


----------



## tilt

TitTornade said:


> Eh bien, c'est une méthode d'apprentissage qui est constuite comme ça...
> Je ne vois pas où est le problème, j'ai appris à écrire et à lire avec cette méthode ! Quand on découvre la lecture, on apprend syllabe par syllabe... On déchiffre... A ma connaissance, la lecture n'est innée chez personne
> Evidemment à mon âge j'ai arrêté de déchiffrer, je lis comme la plupart des gens : globalement...
> 
> extrait du Bulletin Officiel : "_Il est nécessaire que l’élève identifie les sons de la langue française [...]. Il comprendra alors que les lettres codent du son et non du sens. Il apprendra à assembler les lettres pour constituer des syllabes prononçables, puis des mots[...]. La syllabe est un point d’appui essentiel : savoir segmenter la parole en unités, retrouver les syllabes qui constituent un énoncé sont des premiers pas vers la prise de conscience des sons élémentaires de la langue_"
> http://www.education.gouv.fr/bo/2006/2/MENB0600023C.htm
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe dans les autres pays que la France...


Oui, la syllabe, c'est le B.A.-BA de la lecture !


----------



## Maître Capello

TitTornade said:


> extrait du Bulletin Officiel : "_Il est nécessaire que l’élève identifie les *sons* de la langue française [...]. Il comprendra alors que les lettres codent du *son* et non du sens. Il apprendra à assembler les lettres pour constituer des syllabes *prononçables*, puis des mots[...]._


Mais je suis parfaitement d'accord pour ce qui est des syllabes phoniques… Je parlais exclusivement des syllabes graphiques…


----------



## TitTornade

Non, justement ! On apprend les syllabes graphiques... pas phoniques !
On n'apprend pas à parler mais à écrire : "car-ta-ble". Et suivant les régions, le contexte, le locuteur, on ne prononcera pas pareil.


----------



## lilatranslator

TitTornade said:


> Si j'ai bien compris cet enseignement s'adresse à des enfants de CP... Et s'ils sont en CP, c'est sans doute une classe française...
> Et aux dernières nouvelles, c'est en CP qu'on apprend à lire...
> Et apprendre à reconnaître les syllabes est un outil pour apprendre à lire... Pourquoi dites-vous que c'est inutile ????


Bonjour TitTornade, 

Il s'agit d'un programme qu'on appelle le "French Immersion Program. Pendant les 2 premières années de primaire (1st grade et 2nd grade) les enfants n'apprennent que le français. Ce n'est qu'en 3ème année qu'on leur introduit l'anglais. 
Je suis de votre avis à savoir que l'apprentissage des syllabes est très important pour apprendre à lire. D'ailleurs j'ai remarqué que depuis que je le fais avec mes élèves, ils lisent plus facilement. Avant ils ne faisaient que mémoriser le mot; maintenant ils peuvent lire n'importe quel mot qui se compose des syllabes qu'on a étudiées: tra, tri, per, pri etc... 
Je ne dis pas qu'apprendre à distinguer les syllabes phonétiquement est primordial pour l'apprentissage de la lecture mais il est , à mon avis, très utile.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour Lila,
C'est vrai que c'est un outil utilisé pour l'apprentissage de la lecture, mais ce n'est pas le seul. On a parlé (et on parle encore je pense) en France de "méthode globale" d'apprentissage de la lecture (c'est-à-dire en mémorisant les mots globalement) vs. "méthode syllabique" en disant : la "méthode globale enseignée fait que nos enfants ne savent plus écrire" etc. etc. Les deux sont des outils (et il en existe sûrement d'autres) et il est important de proposer aux élèves plusieurs outils pour l'apprentissage : pour que chacun s'y retrouve.
En tout cas, félicitations à vous Lila de faire découvrir la langue française aux enfants américains.


----------



## lilatranslator

TitTornade said:


> Bonjour Lila,
> C'est vrai que c'est un outil utilisé pour l'apprentissage de la lecture, mais ce n'est pas le seul. On a parlé (et on parle encore je pense) en France de "méthode globale" d'apprentissage de la lecture (c'est-à-dire en mémorisant les mots globalement) vs. "méthode syllabique" en disant : la "méthode globale enseignée fait que nos enfants ne savent plus écrire" etc. etc. Les deux sont des outils (et il en existe sûrement d'autres) et il est important de proposer aux élèves plusieurs outils pour l'apprentissage : pour que chacun s'y retrouve.
> En tout cas, félicitations à vous Lila de faire découvrir la langue française aux enfants américains.


Exactement! D'ailleurs j'aime combiner les deux méthodes. Ça a donné jusque là de bons résultats sachant que les élèves que j'enseigne n'apprennent le français qu'à l'école. 
Merci pour le compliment. Le français est très prisé ici. D'ailleurs les classes de French Immersion program sont plus nombreuses que les classes d'anglais.


----------



## itka

On ne peut pas tout mélanger !
Il s'agit d'abord de savoir si on parle d'apprentissage de la lecture ou de la langue. Les méthodes n'ont pas grand rapport entre elles.

Mais là, je ne comprends pas :


> Il s'agit d'un programme qu'on appelle le "French Immersion Program. Pendant les 2 premières années de primaire (1st grade et 2nd grade) les enfants n'apprennent que le français. Ce n'est qu'en 3ème année qu'on leur introduit l'anglais.


Que veux-tu dire Lila ? Ces enfants sont de langue maternelle anglaise et ils apprennent à lire en français ? Avant de lire en anglais ? 
Ou bien ils sont de langue maternelle française (exilés en Amérique) ?
Quand tu dis "les enfants n'apprennent que le français" de quoi parles-tu ? De leur langue maternelle ? D'une langue seconde ? Ou de la lecture ?

L'usage -comme d'ailleurs la manière de leur enseigner- les syllabes varie du tout au tout selon le cas...


----------



## lilatranslator

itka said:


> On ne peut pas tout mélanger !
> Il s'agit d'abord de savoir si on parle d'apprentissage de la lecture ou de la langue. Les méthodes n'ont pas grand rapport entre elles.
> 
> Mais là, je ne comprends pas :
> 
> Que veux-tu dire Lila ? Ces enfants sont de langue maternelle anglaise et ils apprennent à lire en français ? Avant de lire en anglais ?
> Ou bien ils sont de langue maternelle française (exilés en Amérique) ?
> Quand tu dis "les enfants n'apprennent que le français" de quoi parles-tu ? De leur langue maternelle ? D'une langue seconde ? Ou de la lecture ?
> 
> L'usage -comme d'ailleurs la manière de leur enseigner- les syllabes varie du tout au tout selon le cas...


Bonsoir Itka, 

Oui ils sont de langue maternelle anglaise. Ils apprennent à lire le français avant l'anglais. Ceci dit beaucoup de parents leur apprennent à lire en anglais en parallèle et puis ils ont également fait un peu d'anglais en maternelle avant le primaire: l'alphabet et les phonèmes entre autres. Ils apprennent tout en français à l'école. C'est de l'immersion totale et c'est un réel succès! D'ailleurs, il a été constaté que beaucoup d'élèves ayant suivi le "French immersion program" obtiennent de meilleurs résultats en anglais que les élèves ayant suivi le programme normal! 
La méthode syllabique aide beaucoup, je dois dire. En fait, c'est surtout la méthode syllabique qui leur a permis de lire plus facilement et surtout de mieux prononcer les sons français.


----------

